# December 2015 POTM Voting



## snowbear

1. Inside Cobh Cathedral by @jaomul






2. Reflections of the Champions (#10) by @ronlane





3. Scots Pines on a Frosty Day by @Tim Tucker





4. Snowy got off the ground #1 by @MSnowy





5. With these apples I will fail to amaze you by @TimTucker





6. Life is Art by @oldhippy





7. Wild Origins - A Tribal Editorial, #4 By @FKP007





8. Wild Origins - A Tribal Editorial, #7 By @FKP007





9. Windy Road by @kdthomas


----------



## Didereaux

dam there was good stuff last month!


----------



## spiralout462

I agree.  I can't even place a vote yet.  I'll have to ponder this for a few days.


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl

Voted! Yeah this one WAS tough!


----------



## FITBMX

The voting results so far are really even across the board, it is going to be a horse race this time!!!!


----------



## snowbear

I agree - all of them are so good, choosing will be difficult.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Voted but it took me a while!


----------



## snowbear

NancyMoranG said:


> Voted but it took me a while!


Me too.


----------



## snowbear

Voting will close this weekend, so please get your votes in!


----------



## wyogirl

Tough decision


----------



## mariglenlika9

hello

Sent from my Archos 35 Titanium using Tapatalk


----------



## mariglenlika9

hi

Sent from my Archos 35 Titanium using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

mariglenlika9 said:


> hello





mariglenlika9 said:


> hi



Hello!  Don't forget to stop by the Welcomes and Introductions forum and tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## snowbear

Last Call.  The voting closes tonight.


----------

